# Kontakt GUI eye-candy animation



## Maestro77

I've noticed a few new libraries, mainly from 8Dio & Sonokinetic, that feature little eye-candy animations like flickering candles, etc. Does anyone know how that's achieved? Is it done via scripting or are the images themselves animated gif's or swf's? Are there any potential conflicts/issues from including a scripted looping animation on a UI? Thanks!


----------



## jleckie

Well...with the candles I would worry about the studio curtains catching on fire...


----------



## MacQ

Ask Blake Robinson ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ElNe_2lRNq8 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... lNe_2lRNq8)


----------



## jleckie

That's great! Like I don't have enough diversions with net as is. Funny thing is I would probably buy that from him.


----------



## Maestro77

That is one of the best things I've seen on the web this week.


----------



## Leosc

Maestro77, just out of curiosity: Why would you want something like that in your Kontakt instrument? In my opinion, it's wasted CPU time for something that's entirely useless and which I won't look at 95% of the time anyway.


----------



## Maestro77

I understand that perspective completely and for the most part, I agree. But I've been seeing it appear on a few UI's lately and am simply curious as to how it's achieved.


----------



## Leosc

As always - it's all in the Reference Guide and the Kontakt Developer Guide. If you know a little scripting and how animations work in principle and in Kontakt, it's just a matter of some creativity and 24 lines of code.


----------



## mk282

You assign a picture to ui_label, then change the picture state in a while loop with wait().


----------



## IFM

MacQ @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> Ask Blake Robinson ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ElNe_2lRNq8 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... lNe_2lRNq8)



WOW! I used to play this game on my old Atari 520ST and I could never remember the name of it. 

=o 

Chris


----------



## Audun Jemtland

Maestro77 @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> I've noticed a few new libraries, mainly from 8Dio & Sonokinetic, that feature little eye-candy animations like flickering candles, etc. Does anyone know how that's achieved? Is it done via scripting or are the images themselves animated gif's or swf's? Are there any potential conflicts/issues from including a scripted looping animation on a UI? Thanks!


The developer guide and reference manual doesn't specifically tell you what to do. Hence the word:Guide. Wish there was something more thorough and "how to's"
Like from start to finish "what to do".

I think you need to make duplicated layers like this and save as png. or tga.
http://vimeo.com/8515297

But I have no idea how kontakt reads an png or tga image file. Wondering how to animate myself

http://dummyworld.net/media/?pageid=67


----------



## d.healey

Make a stitched image with all the frames of your animation, assign the image to a slider and set the height/width to that of one frame. Then automate the slider with a while loop. I haven't tried this but I don't see why it shouldn't work.

Edit: Ok now I've done it. See attached


----------



## mk282

Better to use ui_label - then it will just be an animation, without possible mouse interaction.


----------



## d.healey

mk282 @ Mon Oct 22 said:


> Better to use ui_label - then it will just be an animation, without possible mouse interaction.



Wouldn't you need several seperate images for that though?

To stop mouse interaction you could place a UI element, such as a switch, over the slider and make it invisible by using a transparent image - a bit of a pain though so maybe there is a simpler way.


----------



## mk282

No, you can simply use a regular animation image (like you usually use for a slider). But you would change $CONTROL_PAR_PICTURE_STATE dynamically in that case.

It's much easier than messing with sliders, IMHO.


----------



## Leosc

TotalComposure @ Mon Oct 22 said:


> mk282 @ Mon Oct 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better to use ui_label - then it will just be an animation, without possible mouse interaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you need several seperate images for that though?
Click to expand...


No, as he already pointed out earlier, use picture state to change frames. Also, keep in mind that while() isn't a callback...

Edit: Damn it, mk282 was quicker than I.


----------



## d.healey

Ah, I must have missed that earlier post


----------



## raidmarji

Audun Jemtland said:


> The developer guide and reference manual doesn't specifically tell you what to do. Hence the word:Guide. Wish there was something more thorough and "how to's"
> Like from start to finish "what to do".
> 
> I think you need to make duplicated layers like this and save as png. or tga.
> 
> 
> But I have no idea how kontakt reads an png or tga image file. Wondering how to animate myself
> 
> http://dummyworld.net/media/?pageid=67




Any youtube link to these libraries to see this animation?


----------

